# M203 Question



## Trogdor (5 Apr 2006)

I did a search here and couldn't find the answer to my question.  So here it goes.

On operations how many M203 rounds does a soldier carry?


----------



## Michael OLeary (5 Apr 2006)

That will depend on the mission and the basic load he is issued to carry.


----------



## JBP (5 Apr 2006)

I'm not sure if we can or if it's wise to be specific, but usually enough to provide some sustained fire. It would be pointless to carry a couple or even only a half-dozen rounds for any ops over 24hrs really if you are to possibly face combat. Not like in video games anyways...

Joe


----------



## NATO Boy (6 Apr 2006)

Why does the number "36" ring a bell?

hmmm......

Oh wait....I remember reading it in one of "The Tac Vest Sucks" threads...


----------



## Recce_Boy (7 Apr 2006)

Don't quote me on this, but I heard 36 is the basic US Marine load.  I have no idea though, I just read from someone on militaryphotos.net a while back.


----------



## Blunt Object (12 Apr 2006)

It's like this 36 in a crate (18 per box for the 2 grenadiers in the section). The grenadier usually carries a bandoiler of 8 and the other bandoiler is spread out among the section. Thats wat they teach you on DP1 anyways.
So when someone has an M203 they 8 rounds and the other 8 rounds he is elotted is spread amongst the group (Sect. Group.Team.)


----------



## Recce_Boy (13 Apr 2006)

That sounds a lot more practical than an extra 18 pounds all on one guy


----------



## GO!!! (13 Apr 2006)

I've seen anywhere from 8 - 36. 

We were (at one time) issued the US M-203 vest, which was worn over the 84 pattern webbing.

This will generally vary by unit.

As for the 18lbs being too much - wait until you experience the joy of dismounted ops with the .50....


----------



## Recce_Boy (16 Apr 2006)

Well, I'm not sure if 18 pounds is too much or not, I just said it sounds practical.  The most M203 rounds I've carried in the field is two, and at a range 9 (reserves).  As for the .50, I've haven't even seen one yet    I think you're right about it varying from unit to unit.  Personally, I would think you would want to carry as many as you could on yourself, with still being close to or as effective as you would be with less rounds.  Plus, the more rounds you have means more rounds downrange faster, right?  This past year I have been one of the grenadiers in my section, and I went to Yakima and fired a few of the standard CF issue 40mm grenades, the M433 HEDP.  From the few that I shot, it seems like it would be a pretty devastating weapon, so the more I could carry the better.   
While on the subject of the M203, do you reg force guys get a lot of range time with firing it live (chalk or HE)?  It's pretty friggin fun fire  ;D


----------



## George Wallace (16 Apr 2006)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> As for the 18lbs being too much - wait until you experience the joy of dismounted ops with the .50....



Well...being a 'Cold Warrior' I remember once during a SnowBall in Lahr drawing my .50 from the Lock Up and putting it all together then carrying it 'complete*', plus my pers wpn,...... by myself, out to my Lynx.  Let's just say, ....I never did that again.




(* Body, Bolt and Barrel)


----------



## C/10 (6 May 2006)

I got pics and emails from a guy in my unit deployed as M203 gunner in "The Ghan" as you know alsot of guys are buying their own stuff. he carries a custom M203 belt that rests under the issued Tac Vest He it holds 12 rounds. He carries 10 HEDP rounds 1 starburst round, and for room clearing in those sticky situations he has a shot gun round as well.  


"Fighting Tenth"


----------



## paracowboy (6 May 2006)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> That will depend on the mission and the basic load he is issued to carry.


the best answer so far.

And as for the indivdual above, would you also like to broadcast where best to shoot at us to defeat the body armour, or our frequencies overseas? A little thought about OPSEC would go a long way.


----------



## COBRA-6 (6 May 2006)

This thread reminds me of a good post on M203's by "basicload" on another board.

http://lightfighter.net/groupee/forums/a/tpc/f/9046084761/m/579001296/r/203001696#203001696


----------



## Caleix (6 May 2006)

To be a Section M203 Gunner is there any real course you need to take besides SQ and DP1? cause I was wondering if it was more of a "hey you take this" deal. 

Caleix


----------



## paracowboy (6 May 2006)

Caleix said:
			
		

> To be a Section M203 Gunner is there any real course you need to take besides SQ and DP1?


not that I've seen. 
In 3 RCR, we gave it to our Sect 2IC. Came in handy with the C9 to form a quick li'l firebase, or to mark targets. In 3 PPCLI, I've usually seen it carried by Jacks to Ptes.


----------



## Caleix (7 May 2006)

ok thanks for the info, in my Platoon they usually just throw it at someone DP1 Qal.

Caleix


----------



## Recce_Boy (27 May 2006)

C/10 said:
			
		

> and for room clearing in those sticky situations he has a shot gun round as well.



Since when did they start issueing buckshot rounds?


----------



## KevinB (27 May 2006)

Americans have a "buckshot" round.  A lot of the M203 rounds in Kandahar where acquired thru the US.


----------



## Recce_Boy (31 May 2006)

Oh really?  Thats cool, didn't know we did that.


----------

